# Help With Realistic Strength Targets



## BarBella (Sep 9, 2013)

Before yesterday my PB for deadlifts was 82.5kg and out of nowhere yesterday I felt like She-Ra and I could lift a car, knock over a building and break a lamp post in two and managed a new PB of 90kg!! I was sooooo happy, I still am, but... it got me thinking, what am I realistically capable of?

I know that everyone is an individual and all capable of different things but what would you say are realistic targets for a woman?

I'm 5'4" (just), weigh 125lbs and am around 19% BF ish. I was setting myself goals that I think was selling myself short, what should I aim for with the following?

Squat (ATG)

Deadlift

Overhead Press

Bench Press

Push Press

Pull Ups (neutral grip)

Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

No one can tell you this, but good job on the 90kg deadlift at 125lbs. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Squat 150kg

Deadlift 170kg

Bench Press 100kg

Push Press 90kg


----------



## BarBella (Sep 9, 2013)

ewen said:


> Squat 150kg
> 
> Deadlift 170kg
> 
> ...


Thanks Ewen, looks like I've got some work to do! I love training for strength getting PBs is the greatest feeling and I'm averaging 1 a week I will keep pushing it, eating right and training smart and hopefully I'll get somewhere close to those lifts!

Eventually... :/


----------



## BarBella (Sep 9, 2013)

Talaria said:


> No one can tell you this, but good job on the 90kg deadlift at 125lbs. :thumbup1:


Thank you  I'm hoping to get 100kg by the end of this year!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BarBella said:


> Thanks Ewen, looks like I've got some work to do! I love training for strength getting PBs is the greatest feeling and I'm averaging 1 a week I will keep pushing it, eating right and training smart and hopefully I'll get somewhere close to those lifts!
> 
> Eventually... :/


dont push for pb`s weekly as you ill burn out and lose focus , its best to work on a peaking routine , look into eastern bloc training .

the idea is simple , you take current 1 rep max then take 80% of that and over a period of weeks the reps/sets increase then you decrease reps/sets and increase weight until you hit around 2x2 then you go for a new 1 rep max however these meso cycles are dictated by the duration of the peak you want to hit a comp for example .

i follow a few methods one is `russian loading and peaking routine ` pop that in the search bar or read first page of my journal and you will see the layout .

other templates such as smolov and smolov jnr or ed coans deadlift routine or boris sheikos bench program are all good .

john broz has some great tips and methods .


----------

